# المسيح عقل الله



## allahmhba (10 يناير 2011)

سلام المسيح لجميعكم

سمعت كثيراً إخوة يقولون السيد المسيح هو عقل الله 
بحثت كثيراً في الكتاب المقدس لكن لم أجد أي آية تفيد هذا المعنى 

أرجو المساعدة 
هل هذا المصطلح له أساس كتابي أم أنه ترجمة من أصل يوناني أو ما شابه 
أم أنه ليس له أساس كتابي

كلنا يعرف أن السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله وابنه الوحيد 
لكن هل هو عقل الله ؟

شكراً


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*




> سمعت كثيراً إخوة يقولون السيد المسيح هو عقل الله





> بحثت كثيراً في الكتاب المقدس لكن لم أجد أي آية تفيد هذا المعنى
> 
> أرجو المساعدة
> هل هذا المصطلح له أساس كتابي أم أنه ترجمة من أصل يوناني أو ما شابه
> أم أنه ليس له أساس كتابي




حاضر .. عينيا الاتنين

[ 
السند هو افتتاحية انجيل يوحنا
1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ *الْكَلِمَةُ* و*َالْكَلِمَةُ *كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ *الْكَلِمَةُ *اللَّهَ. ​

2 هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 
4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ 
5 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. 
6 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. 
7 هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. 
8 لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ. 
9 كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 
10 كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. 
11 إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. 
12 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 
13 اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ. 
14 وَ*الْكَلِمَةُ* صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.​(الكلمة) هنا ليست الكلمة المنطوقة من اللسان .. بل العقل
في الاصل اليوناني هي (اللوجوس) .. 
اللوجوس هو عقل الله الناطق .. او نطق الله العاقل

ممكن تقرأ هذا الموضوع يتحدّث عن اللوجوس .. من كتاب لاهوت المسيح لقداسة البابا شنودة
اللوجوس (الكلمة)

و لو ليك شوق انك تعرف معنى اللوجوس في الفلسفات المختلفة و تتعمّق أكثر بمزيد من التفصيل
ممكن تقرا كتاب : وكان الكلمة الله هل الكلمة الله أم إله؟ للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير
هتلاقي الكتاب على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157778


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*

اللوغوس ...


----------



## allahmhba (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*

أخ Jesus Son 261

مشكووووووووووووووور جداً على التوضيح والرب يباركك

بالفعل هذا المنتدى أفضل وأشمل منتدى مسيحي بحق


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*

*اللوغوس معناه العقل الناطق 
او الحكمة 

**In John, denotes the essential Word of God, Jesus Christ, the personal wisdom and power in union with God, his minister in creation and government of the universe, the cause of all the world's life both physical and ethical, which for the procurement of man's salvation put on human nature in the person of Jesus the Messiah, the second person in the Godhead, and shone forth conspicuously from His words and deeds*.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*




allahmhba قال:


> بالفعل هذا المنتدى أفضل وأشمل منتدى مسيحي بحق



بلا شك
و احلى شئ بيعزيني في المنتدى دا
انو مؤسس المنتدى اصلا كان غير مسيحي
و عرف المسيح
و الرب استخدمه بشكل كبير في الخدمة

فعلا نعمة و عظمة المسيح تتجسّد في هذا المنتدى بقوّة


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*




jesus son 261 قال:


> (الكلمة) هنا ليست الكلمة المنطوقة من اللسان .. بل النابعة من العقل
> في الاصل اليوناني هي (اللوجوس) ..
> اللوجوس هو عقل الله الناطق .. او نطق الله العاقل
> أي الكلمة المعبّرة عن عقل الله
> ...




حاضر حاضر انا قلت علي حد علمي مقلتش اكيد 

ولكن انت كتبت:
 1- "أي الكلمة المعبّرة عن عقل الله"
جميل، المعبرة عن عقل الله وليست عقل الله

2- "النابعة من العقل"
 الكلمة نابعه من العقل وليست العقل

3- "عقل الله الناطق .. او نطق الله العاقل"
هي نطق الله العاقل، وليست عقل الله


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*

اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.

الكلمة اي الرب يسوع هو الذي خبر عن الله، هو كلمة الله = الله


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*

* الكلمة هو عقل الله المدبر ذاته هو الحكمة والقوة والتدبير والعقل الالهى الازلى*
*الكلمة مولود من الذات الالوهى(الاب)*
*وعقل الله الناطق*

*تم تحرير إقتباسات المشاركات المحذوفة.*
*وابقي على رد الأخ المبارك شمس الحق*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*



> اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.
> 
> الكلمة اي الرب يسوع هو الذي خبر عن الله، هوكلمة الله = الله


 
*الكلمة ليس تعبير عن العقل الالهى بل هو ذاته العقل والحكمة والتدبير الالهى الخالق *
*وهو الذى ظهر فى الانسان يسوع المسيح ومازال فى حضن الاب(الابن المتجسد) *
*هو الكلمة الالهى العاقل لانه شخص وليس صفة*
*الكلمة اقنوم person شخص له كيان حقيقى وليس صفة للاب*

*تم تحرير الإقتباس وفقا لتحريره في المشاركة الأصلية*


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*

شكرا لردك اخي الفاضل شمس الحق وربنا يباركك

انا مقتنع تماما انه اقنوم مستقل، وليس صفه للأب، فهو الله...  انا مسيحي  
ومقتنع برضه انه عاقل، ده اكيد


----------



## elamer1000 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*شمس الحق*

*Jesus Son 261*

*+++*​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*



> انه اقنوم مستقل


*اقنوم له كيان حقيقى وليس اقنوم مستقل 
الكلمة فى ذات الله اقنوما ازليا مولودا من اقنوم الاب وليس مستقلا  عنه هو فى وحدة ازلية مع ابيه والروح بدون استقلال او انفصال*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*

*كلمه منفصل او مستقل بتوحي بالانفصال التام*

*افتكر متمايز كلمه ادق*

*صح ولا انا غلطانه*

*سلام*​


----------



## أَمَة (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *كلمه منفصل او مستقل بتوحي بالانفصال التام*​
> 
> *افتكر متمايز كلمه ادق*​
> *صح ولا انا غلطانه*​
> ...


 

إنتِ صح يا حبيبتي.

ليس هنا انفصال في الأقانيم ولكنها متمايزة.

ولك سلام المسيح.


----------



## أَمَة (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*




allahmhba قال:


> أخ jesus son 261
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووور جداً على التوضيح والرب يباركك
> 
> بالفعل هذا المنتدى أفضل وأشمل منتدى مسيحي بحق


 

نشكر الرب على وصول الرد.


----------



## mystro_888 (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال لاهوتي*




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *كلمه منفصل او مستقل بتوحي بالانفصال التام*​
> 
> *افتكر متمايز كلمه ادق*​
> *صح ولا انا غلطانه*​
> ...


 
صح يا اختي
وصدقيني انا لم اقصد بكلمة "مستقل" الانفصال تام... أبداً، صدقيني.
لقد أسأت في التعبير فقط
*متمايز* افضل وادق، انا معك 
وشكرا لاسلوبك الرقيق اختي

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

allahmhba قال:


> سلام المسيح لجميعكم
> 
> سمعت كثيراً إخوة يقولون السيد المسيح هو عقل الله
> بحثت كثيراً في الكتاب المقدس لكن لم أجد أي آية تفيد هذا المعنى
> ...


*أضافة سريعة ....*

*السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ...*
*هو الله المتجسد ..... هذا كان بالنسبة للسيد المسيح *

*أما أقنوم الأبن .... فهو عقل الله و كلمة الله *
*هو العقل الناطق والكلمة المعقولة *
*فالكلمة ..... لا تكون كلمة بدون عقل *
*فالعقل دليله الكلمة *
*فأنا كإنسان عاقل ,,, أنت لا تحكم علي عقلي الا بواسطة كلماتي *
*وكلماتي تدل علي عقلي *
*فأقنوم الأبن هو أقنوم العقل الناطق والكلمة المعقولة -اللوغوس- *

*أقنوم الأبن أقنوم متمايز في كل شئ له خصائصه وعمله المتمايز عن الأقنومين الأخرين ولكنه واحد في الجوهر الإلهي *

*فالله واحد بالطبع **ذات وعقل وروح ... *
*وبدون أحاهم هو ليس بإله ويصير ما نؤمن به تخريف *
*والذات غير العقل غير الروح ولكن الثلاثة بنفس القيمة وبنفس الأهمية لوجد هذا الإله لأنه بدون أحاهم سيفقد هذه الألوهية*
*فالثلاثة أقانيم متمايزة غير منفصلة ... مختلفة في أعمالها ولكنها وحدة متكاملة *
*ثلاثة ولكنهم بالحق واحد*​


----------



## allahmhba (11 يناير 2011)

*أشكر من كل قلبي كل من عطر الموضوع بمروره 
وليبارككم السيد المسيح بنعمته*​


----------



## allahmhba (12 يناير 2011)

أصدقائي عملت بحث سريع عن كلمة logos ووجدت التالي

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

حذفت الروابط بواسطة المشرف


----------



## أَمَة (12 يناير 2011)

allahmhba قال:


> أصدقائي عملت بحث سريع عن كلمة logos ووجدت التالي
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


 

اخي الحبيب* الله محبة*

شكرا على تعبك وحسن نيتك في وضع الروابط.

نحن لا نأخذ معرفتنا من  مواقع علمانية فيها أنصاف الحقائف.

الرب يبارك تعبك.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 يناير 2011)

*من اراد تعلم الدين المسيحي صح او البوذي صح حتي ياخده من اهله راسا و من كتبه

و لا انا غلطانه

سلام​*


----------



## allahmhba (13 يناير 2011)

أخت أمة 
أنا جد آسف على وضع روابط 
لم أكن أعلم أن وضع روابط لمواقع علمانية ممنوع

أكرر اعتذاري مجدداً
والرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يناير 2011)

مع عدم معرفتى بتلك الروابط ، لأننى لم أطلع عليها قبل حذفها ، وبدون أخذها فى الإعتبار نهائياً
فإننى سأحاول الشرح من منطلق التفكير المسيحى فقط ، مع ربطه بالواقع الذى نعيشه
++ فكلمة لوغوس ، تعنى الكلمة أو النطق 
ولكن معناها لا ينحصر فى المعنى المادى ، بل يتسع لمعانى معنوية أخرى
++ والمثال الواقعى لذلك ، هو وصف الإنسان بأنه الكائن الناطق ، بمعنى النطق العاقل الفاهم الذى يحمل معانى محددة ، تمييزاً له عن الكائنات الغير عاقلة ، بالرغم من أنها تنطق ، ولكن نطقها من نوعية تختلف عن نطق الإنسان الذى يعطى كلمات لها معانى ومفاهيم محددة
++ فترى من هذا المثال ، أن تعبير : "الناطق" ، إختص به الإنسان ، بمعنى الفهم والعقل ، برغم نطق الكائنات الأخرى
+++ ومثال واقعى آخر ، يقترب بنا أكثر وأكثر ، وهو تعبير : " علم المنطق " ، أو : " علم الكلام " بحسب التسمية القديمة 
فإن تسمية العلم بهذا الإسم ، لا يعنى مجرد النطق والكلام على عواهنه ، بل يعنى علم التفكير المنطقى ، المبنى على الفهم والعقل
++++ فترى أن تعبيرات : المنطق ، أو المنطقى ، لا تعنى مجرد النطق المجرَّد ، بل تعنى الفهم والعقل 
++++ ونحن نقول عن الشيئ أنه : logic ، بمعنى الشيئ المعقول ، وهى كلمة مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية : لوجوس أو لوغوس ، فحرف الغين والجيم يتبادلان فى نطق الحرف اليونانى : جَمَّا أو غَمَّا ، أما حرف السين فى نهاية الكلمة ، فإنه يضاف للكلمة لتحديد الحالة الإعرابية ، فى حالة الفاعل .
++++++++++++++
ثم نعود للإستخدام المسيحى لتعبير : لوغوس ،أو لوجوس ، فإنه يعنى المنطق والفهم والعقل والحكمة
وهو يُستخدم فى المسيحية بمعنى : العقل الذاتى أو الحكمة الذاتية لله
+++++
فإننا نقول أن الله موجود بذاته ، عاقل بعقله أو حكمته الذاتية ، حىٌّ بروحه
+++++ 
وهذه التعبيرات مأخوذة كلها من الكتاب المقدس ، فإننا لا ندعى بشيئ من ذواتنا ، بل نسير بحسب إعلان الله عن ذاته فى الكتاب المقدس


----------



## allahmhba (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخ مكرم عالاضافة الرائعة

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## allahmhba (16 يناير 2011)

أحب أن أضيف مايلي من موقع st-takla

"اللوغوس" أي "الكلمة" هو اللقب المقابل للقب "الابن" عند آباء ما قبل نيقية, ليشرحوا به علاقة الابن بالآب كعلاقة تنأى عن أي رباط مادي, أو في المقابل تحمي أي انفصال للإبن عن كيان الآب. فـ"كلمة الله" هو صفة الله الذاتية, وصفته الجوهريًة بآنٍ واحد. وبناء علي ذلك, يكون الابن باعتباره صفة ذاتيًة لله –والله ذات واحدة- غير منفصل عنه, باعتباره صفة جوهريًة فيه. و لأن الله جوهر واحد فهو فيه وغير خارج عنه. 

وفي ذلك يقول العلاًمة أوريجانوس (185-254م) : {كما تخرج الكلمة من العقل دون أن تمزًقه, أو تُحسب الكلمة منفصلة أو منقسمة عن طبيعة العقل, هكذا وعلي هذا النمط ينبغي أن ندرك علاقة الابن بالآب الذي هو صورته}. 

فالله الابن هو العقل الأزلي, والكلمة الأزلي, لأن الله أزلي في إدراكه.  واللوغوس كنطق الله صار وسيط الخلق من العدم عندما قال الله ليكن فكان, وهو ما نقرأه عند الشهيد يوستينوس مثلاً.

والمسيح هو قوة الله وحكمة الله, وهما صفتان أزليتان في الله, لأن الله لم يكن قط بدون حكمة أو بدون قوًة كما يذكر القدًيس باسيليوس الكبير (330 – 379م).

دعى السيد المسيح بـ"الكلمة" (اللوغوس) λόγος في ثلاثة مواضع هامة:

1  (يو1: 1) " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة عند الله. وكان الكلمة الله" وهنا الحديث عن لاهوته واضح تماماً.

ب  (1يو5: 7) " اللذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (وهنا اللاهوت واضح أيضاً. والكلمة هنا بدلاً من (الابن) في (متى28: 19).

ج  (رؤ19: 13) وهو متسربل بثوب مغسول بدم. ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله.

وعبارة (الكلمة) هي في اليونانية اللوجوس.

وهي لاتعنى لفظة. وإنما لها معنى لغوى وفلسفى واصطلاحى. كلمة لوجوس مأخوذة من الفعل اليونانى ومعناه ينطق.. وجاء منه المنطق Pronunciation  إنما يعنى النطق المعقول أو العقل المنطوق به.

ومن هنا كانت عبارة الكلمة تعنى عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل. فهى تعنى العقل والنطق معاً. وهذا هو موضع الابن الثالوث القدوس. وطبيعى أن عقل الله لا ينفصل عن الله. والله وعقله كيان واحد. وإذا كان شهود يهوه يرونه إلهاً أصغر غير الله (الإله الأكبر الكلى القدوة)، فهم لا يفهمون معنى عبارة الكلمة التى هي اللوجوس في (يو1: 1) وفي (1يو5: 7).

ومادام المسيح هو عقل الله الناطق، إذن فهو الله، وإذن فهو أزلي، لأن عقل الله كائن في الله منذ الأزل. وإذن فهو غير مخلوق. لأن المخلوق لم يكن موجوداً منذ خلقه. ومحال أن نقول هذا عن الله. وهل يعقل أحد أن الله مر عليه وقت كان فيه بدون عقل!؟ ثم بعد ذلك خلق لنفسه عقلاً! وبأى عقل يخلق لنفسه عقلاً؟! إن فهم الثالوث يعرفنا أزليه الأقانيم الثلاثة. وأن أقنوم الكلمة من طبيعة الله ذاته، وكائن فيه منذ الأزل.

وهكذا فإن الاقنوم الثاني، اللوجوس، الكلمة، هو اقنوم المعرفة أو العقل أو النطق في الثالوث القدوس.

مشكورين جميعاً


----------

